# Law Enforcement Officer Rant



## Kim Chee (Jun 27, 2012)

"Oh, Hi Officer!"
Sorry if I don't give you the time of day or if I don't do what you want.
I've met your kind before and I'm sure you'll understand why I don't
care to speak with you:

I've been accused of things I have not done.
I've been lied to.
I've been lied about (in court nonetheless).
I've been detained, arrested and jailed several times without breaking a law.
I've been reverse karate chopped in the nuts while being searched.
I've had my things stolen several times.
I've had grease put in my shoe while jailed (wtf?).
I've been thrown to the floor without provocation.
I've taken to mental hospitals and forcibly medicated without being mentally ill.

Anyway, you cannot change me. I don't owe you a damn thing.
I know my rights and exercise them at will.
Piss off, go away and find some crime to fight.

And in the chance an honest officer happens to read this...
It's too bad your corrupt cohorts have screwed everything up
for you long before you ever thought of becoming a police officer.


----------



## Doobie_D (Jun 27, 2012)

im guessing you had an unfortunate run in with some cops lately?


----------



## Kim Chee (Jun 27, 2012)

Doobie_D said:


> im guessing you had an unfortunate run in with some cops lately?


 
No bad run ins lately. Actually, the last time I spoke to a cop you were there. Remember that nice officer who bought the tacos for us? Hahaa.
Anyways I was sitting on all that crap for a few years now and thought I'd share. If you don't produce ID, ignore them and don't tell them who you are you don't get any tacos (even if you aren't breaking a law). The cops here are tribal police and I don't think they do that sniffing bullshit looking for a problem when it doesn't exist. There is enough real crime here.


----------



## Psyop (Jun 27, 2012)

Fuck the police! Bunch of wanna bees.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Jun 28, 2012)

dude tried to cuff my for underage drinking this past sunday. Made himself look like an idiot when he saw I was 22. *rolls eyes* Fuck the law, pussy ass law.


----------

